# Choose Our New Logo



## luddite (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi all, we finally had some time to put together some new logo variations.  We will leave it up for a week to see which version gets the most votes.

As you could most likely tell, there are 3 choices across the light and dark themes (you can access the themes by clicking the lightbulb ->


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 9, 2020)

Can't say I understand the numbering system of the examples shown but I like the blue background with white lettering for what it's worth.


----------



## luddite (Oct 9, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Can't say I understand the numbering system of the examples shown but I like the blue background with white lettering for what it's worth.


Each logo has a ligh and a dark version. They are linked via the number. So vote 1, 2 or 3 ?


----------



## Sapioit (Oct 11, 2020)

I like the second (number 2) version, because it has more skillful-looking details.


----------



## EastGhostCom (Oct 11, 2020)

Griffon is missing holding a satchel of gold coins.

Use #3, because sans fonts turn mushier when scaled down.  Stick with bold, plain, simple.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 11, 2020)

I changed my mind...#3


----------



## iamian36 (Oct 12, 2020)

No invisible font option?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 12, 2020)

I thought we were supposed to be voting, not campaigning.


----------

